# Camera better than my old 2009 Cybershot DSC H20 ?



## snapsnap1973 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm just wondering.  What camera would be better than my Cybershot DSC - H20 that is from 2009?

I'd like it to meet these criteria.

1.  Step up from my DSC-H20 of course.
2.  At least 10x zoom.
3.  Less than $250
4.  At least a 24-25mm wide angle

Would the Elph 530 HS meet this?


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 18, 2014)

The ELPH 530HS is a discontinued model.  You can find the current models here:  Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : PowerShot Cameras
Near the bottom of the page, there's a link which reads "Don't see your product?" and it has a link to the product lineup which includes even discontinued models.  You can find the 530HS on that page.  But here's a link.

Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : PowerShot ELPH 530 HS

The ELPH 530HS had 12x optical zoom, but the lens' widest angle is 28mm (when normalized to 35mm cameras) -- not quite as wide as you wanted (and they do have cameras which are as wide as you wanted.)

LOTS of models do meet your criteria.


----------



## snapsnap1973 (Apr 18, 2014)

Do you know what replaces the Elph 530?  I always thought the bigger number meant better, but it doesn't seem that way with these Canons.


----------



## JosephW (Apr 19, 2014)

Canon tend to have a weird way of going about things (Especially with the DSLRs; the single digit range of professional cameras are better as the number goes lower but the double digit and triple such as 50D and 500D are better as they go along, also newer.)

Anyway, i managed to find, after lots of searching, a 10x zoom compact BUT with a wide angle- the IXUS 255 HS. It's not a mid range compact (It's part of their IXUS range) but it'll get you OK results.


----------



## jayindhawan (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes Canon- Powershot Camera is better than CyberShot-DSC-H20.


----------

